

Song of Github - let me sing you the song of my contributions. - ajacksified
http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com

======
ajacksified
Built while babysitting a migration. Naively approximates the algorithm that
generates the contribution graph; I didn't take the time to try to reverse
engineer what they're using.

Put your sound up and listen to some frantic piano goodness.

------
cheeaun
Nice! Should add a 'replay' button or something :)

Edit: Also, the link to Midi.js is borked.

~~~
ajacksified
Thanks! Rookie mistake. Uploaded a fix.

